# Chainsaw prop



## Patrick (Dec 28, 2011)

The best "fake" chainsaw is a real saw. Remove the chain and go to town. I had one several years ago that I chased my kids around with and they loved it. I couldn't use it for halloween because of the neighborhood I lived in. (ToT in my old neighborhood was more like "Trick and Mugg". we actually left our neighborhood for Halloween and went elsewhere to do our ToTing.)


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

This is probably cheaper for you but is out of stock.
http://www.frightprops.com/chainsaw-animated.html


----------



## Crematory (Oct 6, 2011)

I'd definitely agree with the real saw without a chain. Seen this done tons of times at haunted houses and stuff. Nothing like the smell of a running chainsaw scares me more at nighttime.


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

I purchased the exact same chainsaw as the link Darkmaster posted. It looks cool and was effective in scaring TOT without being too loud for neighbors.  My only wish is that the sound track stayed on for the duration of the trigger pull. Having said that, if your intetions are genuine horror with no consiquence of neighbors or anything else, go with the real deal (chain removed of course). Nothing can beat the primal fear invoked from a loud smoke belching chainsaw. The TOT will have to really wonder if you took the chain off.


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

I had the gemmy one... unfortunately it and a new sit-up corpse prop were lost when the bin they were in fell out of my truck on an interstate. I enjoyed the gemmy one, it is not loud, that was one thing I was going to try to fix. I repainted mine, to make it more realistic.


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

Though apparently I never took a picture when I added some weathering and duct tape to it, but it did scare the TOTs


----------



## Mr_Death (Sep 17, 2011)

Another option is removing the blade of a circular saw and using it. We used that in a pro haunt, and it works great. The sound is just as recognizable as a chain saw, and it is nice and maneuverable. The only downside is the power cord can get in the way, at times, if you are not paying attention.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

I was just contemplating about a prop saw the other day. I had picked up a Leathface mask and costume after Halloween on sale. I was thinking about placing an ad on Craigslist looking for a non-funtional chainsaw. I was thinking that I could strip it down to just a hollow shell and put an MP3 player in it with a battery powered speaker. Rig the trigger to turn on the the power to the speaker.... Or at least make the chainsaw light enough that a PVC dummy could hold it up.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

I found the same chainsaw as darkmaster posted at buy costumes.com http://www.buycostumes.com/Deluxe-Chainsaw-With-Sound-Animated-Prop/35112/ProductDetail.aspx it's $44.99 but if you sign up with your email you get a 15% off coupon.

Hope that helps


----------



## Oldsguy350 (Jul 8, 2008)

I did the real chainsaw with chain removed. Worked GREAT, however you do want to clean it too. The last thing you want is to get grease or chain oil on someones clothes. I empty'd the chain oil tank before I cleaned it.


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

I had a kid (teenager) come to my door with one this year, it was pretty cool. Don't think he got the reaction he was expecting with me though. I let him do his thing and then asked if he wanted some candy, he said "yes"...


----------



## the master player (Jul 11, 2009)

Here is a hint, I use a real chainsaw,with out a chain of course. But I add a kick to it,get two (about 8 awg) heavy wires, hook one side to the neg side of the battery to a steel fence ,then a long wire (about ten to twelve feet you decieced on how long you need it) on the positive side with a alligator clip to put on the saw bar ( make sure battery you hook it up to is charged ) Fire up saw hit the fence with saw and it sparks as well as the sound of the saw scaressssssss the heck out of people and kids, when you want to run with it, unclip alligator clip and run after them. the think the blade is still on the saw LOL its a blast watching it.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

thanks to everyone for answering i will look in to these thank you


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Just remember that real chainsaws get HOT!! Last year we went to a haunted hayride (with apparently no rules for the actors) One of them had a chainsaw and was leaning into the trailer to get people in the middle. He leaned the base of it against my arm and I got a very nasty burn!


----------

